# "pour discuter de rectums et autres parties du corps ..."



## boodou (28 Septembre 2012)

Bienvenue les ami(es), ici on peut parler de nos corps et de l'amour libre. 

On a des accords avec les plus hautes instances du forum, donc nephou tu nous laisses nous exprimer !!! 

Que pensez-vous des femmes fontaines ? 
Etes-vous capable de déclencher une éjaculation vaginale chez votre partenaire ?


----------



## Vin©ent (28 Septembre 2012)

Une question : dans quelle partie des forums peut on poster une photo (flou éventuellement) de son rectum ? 

Je suis d'accord avec ce que certains vont dire (les gens sont  méchants !), Autoportrait pourrait en effet faire l'affaire pour certains membres des forums... :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (28 Septembre 2012)

Vin©ent a dit:


> Une question : dans quelle partie des forums peut on poster une photo (flou éventuellement) de son rectum ?



Faut ptet demander à José enculo...


----------



## boodou (28 Septembre 2012)

et où poster des photos de membres de gens du forum ?


----------



## jugnin (28 Septembre 2012)

Vin©ent a dit:


> Une question : dans quelle partie des forums peut on poster une photo (flou éventuellement) de son rectum ?
> 
> Je suis d'accord avec ce que certains vont dire (les gens sont  méchants !), Autoportrait pourrait en effet faire l'affaire pour certains membres des forums... :rateau:



Dans portfolio, il y a déjà plein de photos de chattes arborant des postures normales ou décalées et ça ne semble déranger personne.


----------



## boodou (28 Septembre 2012)

On pourrait bosser sur un trombinoscope MacG ?
Et puis après on ferait un site où les gens auraient leur photo mais pourraient aussi parler d'eux ?
On pourrait commencer dans les universités, ça permettrait aux jeunes de communiquer entre eux, de se faire des amis ?
On tient une idée là non ?
Il faut élargir le cercle des horizons, ne pas se limiter à échanger sur nos rectums et nos vulves.
Enfin, je dis ça, c'est juste une idée quoi.


----------



## Bassman (28 Septembre 2012)

vin©ent a dit:


> une question : Dans quelle partie des forums peut on poster une photo (flou éventuellement) de son rectum ?



dtc ?


----------



## gKatarn (28 Septembre 2012)

C'est bon vin©cent, GNN a mordu à l'hameçon  :love:


----------



## Sly54 (28 Septembre 2012)

Vin©ent a dit:


> Une question : dans quelle partie des forums peut on poster une photo (flou éventuellement) de son rectum ?





jugnin a dit:


> Dans portfolio,



Je pensais plutôt à Autoportait 

Autrement il était classe le dernier mot de JP _dans l'autre fil_ : périnéale J'aime bien, mais c'est pas facile à recaser dans la conversation de tous les jours


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Septembre 2012)

Ben en fait le caser c'est pas trop dur.

C'est de la caser sans trop avoir l'air d'un con qui parait plus compliqué.


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Septembre 2012)

Vin©ent a dit:


> Une question : dans quelle partie des forums peut on poster une photo (flou éventuellement) de son rectum ?
> 
> Je suis d'accord avec ce que certains vont dire (les gens sont  méchants !), Autoportrait pourrait en effet faire l'affaire pour certains membres des forums... :rateau:



Fût un temps où JPTK avait le droit de le faire dans Autoportrait 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h02 ----------




WebOliver a dit:


> Faut ptet demander à José enculo...



Là, il faut ajouter l'option Kaléidoscope à la photo alors.


----------



## patlek (28 Septembre 2012)

Je suis dans le sujet:


http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/mond...queter-sur-les-photos-de-kate-et-william.html

Toute la préfecture est mobilisée.


----------



## WebOliver (28 Septembre 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Fût un temps où JPTK avait le droit de le faire dans Autoportrait



Mais ailleurs non...


----------



## macinside (28 Septembre 2012)

(espérons que ce sujet ne soit pas plein de trou du cul)


----------



## Madalvée (28 Septembre 2012)

boodou a dit:


> Que pensez-vous des femmes fontaines ?



Fontaine, je ne boirai pas de ton eau


----------



## DocEvil (28 Septembre 2012)

Ce sujet est un succès : tous les trous du cul sont là.


----------



## boodou (28 Septembre 2012)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ce sujet est un succès : tous les trous du cul sont là.



Justement, on t'attendait pour être au complet ! :love:


----------



## Romuald (28 Septembre 2012)

Dites les trous du culs, est-ce que vous acceptez les vieux cons ? :style:


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Septembre 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Dites les trous du culs, est-ce que vous acceptez les vieux cons ?



Pour se faire enrectumiser ? :afraid::afraid::afraid::afraid::afraid::afraid:


----------



## Madalvée (28 Septembre 2012)

On peut craquer une allumette s'il fait trop noir dedans ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Septembre 2012)

patlek a dit:


> Je suis dans le sujet:
> 
> 
> http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/mond...queter-sur-les-photos-de-kate-et-william.html
> ...



Sûrement difficile de savoir si c'est un bonnet B ou C, du coup une expertise s'impose.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Septembre 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Dites les trous du culs, est-ce que vous acceptez les vieux cons ? :style:



Euh ! on m'a appelé ?????? :rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h51 ----------

M'est avis que ce sujet va fermer recta ! Arffffffffff


----------



## yvos (28 Septembre 2012)

jugnin a dit:


> Dans portfolio, il y a déjà plein de photos de chattes arborant des postures normales ou décalées et ça ne semble déranger personne.



Ces propos sont sans fondement.


----------



## Madalvée (28 Septembre 2012)

Entre ceux qui ont les yeux humides en pensant à feu le chat, ceux qui s'acharnent à vouloir des boules rouges partout, le forum est gangrené aussi dans sa section "A propos de macgé"&#8230;


----------



## DocEvil (28 Septembre 2012)

Afin d'illustrer dignement ce brillant sujet (tout en gardant un doigt sur la charte), un ornement indispensable :






La feuille de rose. :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Septembre 2012)

Madalvée a dit:


> Entre ceux qui ont les yeux humides en pensant à feu le chat, ceux qui s'acharnent à vouloir des boules rouges partout, le forum est gangrené aussi dans sa section "A propos de macgé"



... 2012 est vraiment une "anus horribilis" ... ce thread en est la preuve ultime ! 

:love:​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h13 ----------




jugnin a dit:


> Dans portfolio, il y a déjà plein de photos de chattes arborant des postures normales ou décalées et ça ne semble déranger personne.



En parlant de chattes, savez-vous pourquoi il n'y a pas de poils entre une chatte et un rectum ???????

Réponse : Z'avez déjà vu de l'herbe sur un terrain de boules ???? :rose:

ps pour les modérateurs : Chers modérateurs ! Il n'entre pas dans mes habitudes de me laisser aller à de tels propos et je m'en excuse ! Mais ce soir une envie irrépressible m'a envahi ... dès lors, sentez-vous libres de modérer ce post et même plus si affinités !


----------



## Romuald (28 Septembre 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Euh ! on m'a appelé ?????? :rateau:


You're ouelcaume, on est donc au moins deux.


thebiglebowsky a dit:


> M'est avis que ce sujet va fermer recta ! Arffffffffff


Un rectum, des recta ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Septembre 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Un rectum, des recta ?



Euh ! Je dirais plutôt : le pluriel d'un rectum, c'est une partouze ! ...:rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h50 ----------

Pour rester dans le vif du sujet rateau, je ne sais plus qui a dit : "l'introspection, c'est la coloscopie du cerveau" ... 

ps : en fait, je ne sais pas pourquoi ça m'est venu à l'esprit !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Septembre 2012)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ce sujet est un succès : tous les trous du cul sont là.



De très bô spécimens en effet, mais il en manque quelques uns...


----------



## jpmiss (28 Septembre 2012)

A propos de trou de balle:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Septembre 2012)

jpmiss a dit:


> A propos de trou de balle:



Enfin ! ... voilà le meilleur d'entre nous !


----------



## Romuald (28 Septembre 2012)

jpmiss a dit:


> A propos de trou de balle:


J'en connais qui se sont fait bannir ici pour moins que ça ailleurs 
:love:


----------



## Fìx (28 Septembre 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> J'en connais qui se sont fait bannir ici pour moins que ça ailleurs
> :love:



Et bah alors ? Qu'est-ce qu'on risque ? D'être bannis là-bas ?  Allons-z-y gaiement alors !!!!


----------



## DarkMoineau (28 Septembre 2012)

Franchement les mecs, bravo , je m'étais pas autant marré sur MacG depuis... Bah jamais autant en fait


----------



## WebOliver (28 Septembre 2012)

Quelqu'un a vu SMG?


----------



## Powerdom (28 Septembre 2012)

De profundis morpionibus


----------



## Romuald (28 Septembre 2012)

WebOliver a dit:


> Quelqu'un a vu SMG?


Qui ?
SuperMoGuette ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Septembre 2012)

Nan SMéaGol..

Enfin c'était pas exactement le même nom mais ça revient à peu près au même.


----------



## Luc G (28 Septembre 2012)

boodou a dit:


> donc nephou tu nous laisses nous exprimer !!!



Vu l'intromission, pardon, l'introduction de boodu, j'avais cru qu'il s'agissait d'un concours de pétomanes. Je m'étais donc abstenu mais je vois qu'en fait ça pète beaucoup plus haut que ça le tout en restant en-dessous de la ceinture. Que voilà un beau paradoxe, mais seulement en apparence car si on enlève le haut, par définition il n'y a plus de bas car un bas sans haut n'est pas un bas et réciproquement.


----------



## Sly54 (28 Septembre 2012)

Même sans enlever le haut, tout en gardant le bas, il est difficile de déterminer le haut du bas du trou noir&#8230;


----------



## boodou (28 Septembre 2012)

Luc G a dit:


> Vu l'intromission, pardon, l'introduction de boodu, j'avais cru qu'il s'agissait d'un concours de pétomanes. Je m'étais donc abstenu mais je vois qu'en fait ça pète beaucoup plus haut que ça le tout en restant en-dessous de la ceinture. Que voilà un beau paradoxe, mais seulement en apparence car si on enlève le haut, par définition il n'y a plus de bas car un bas sans haut n'est pas un bas et réciproquement.



Tout à fait.
Avec légèreté certes, nous souhaitons cependant aller au fond des choses.
Un petit vent (de liberté) ne nuit jamais.
On veut juste se sentir (heureux) tous ensemble.
Retrouver l'humour potache et lettré d'antan ? 





La Horde© veille, dormez bien !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Septembre 2012)

Avec un peu d'efforts, et compte tenu du beau monde qui siège ici, on pourrait arriver à faire de ce sujet le sujet le plus actif de la semaine !

Quel plaisir de voir afficher à la une de MacGé que la discussion sur le rectum est primée "sujet le plus suivi de la semaine" ...:love:

Pour satisfaire les plus grincheux, on pourrait laisser croire que le "rectum" n'est en fait que l'appellation commerciale d'une nouvelle housse sophistiquée pour l'iPhone 5 ... question de faire un peu plus sérieux ! :rateau:

Si on s'y met tous, certain qu'on y arrivera, même avec le doigt dans le c.... ! Le tout, c'est de savoir dans quel c... on mettra son doigt !


----------



## jpmiss (28 Septembre 2012)

Tourne toi pour voir...


----------



## mado (28 Septembre 2012)

T'as oublié baisse le futal.


----------



## jpmiss (28 Septembre 2012)

mado a dit:


> T'as oublié baisse le futal.



Bah tiens puisque tu en parles!


ZIP!


----------



## mado (28 Septembre 2012)

J'en mets rarement.
Avec des bas c'est plus rapide.


----------



## Luc G (28 Septembre 2012)

Un sujet pour la prochaine dissertation : "Quand le sage montre la lune, l'imbécile regarde le doigt", vous en pensez quoi ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (28 Septembre 2012)

Qu'il n'est pas si imbécile car un doigt peut si vite s'égarer qu'il faut veiller.


----------



## Vin©ent (28 Septembre 2012)

Luc G a dit:


> Un sujet pour la prochaine dissertation : "Quand le sage montre la lune, l'imbécile regarde le doigt", vous en pensez quoi ?



tu permets que je corrige : "Quand le sage montre son rectum, l'imbécile y met le doigt" y voit une vulve...


----------



## aCLR (29 Septembre 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Avec un peu d'efforts, [] on pourrait laisser croire que le "rectum" n'est en fait que l'appellation commerciale d'une nouvelle housse sophistiquée pour l'iPhone 5 [] !



Je rappelle à notre ami que ici c'est *La Terrasse* Pour parler de la vie, de l'univers, de tout le reste... et pas forcément du Mac !. Alors, y garde pour lui ces p'tits craques de geek de quand y surfe sur les sites de boules et que manman lui demande c'qui fait !  

Faudrait voir à pas oublier qu'on est là pour trouver des réponses aux questions que d'autres posent ou se posent !



boodou a dit:


> Que pensez-vous des femmes fontaines ?


----------



## Luc G (29 Septembre 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> Faudrait voir à pas oublier qu'on est là pour trouver des réponses aux questions que d'autres posent ou se posent !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Normalement, c'et des fables mais bon, monsieur de la Fontaine, il a aussi écrit des contes, pas forcément pour les enfant, alors une fois de plus, on se demande bien ce qu'il faut en penser.


----------



## aCLR (29 Septembre 2012)

Luc G a dit:


> Normalement, c'et des fables mais bon, monsieur de la Fontaine, il a aussi écrit des contes, pas forcément pour les enfant, alors une fois de plus, on se demande bien ce qu'il faut en penser.



Je savais bien que c'était des conneries les questions à boodou ! Au début j'avais bien pensé au manneken-pis mais j'me rappelais plus si c'était un gars ou une fille ! Merci de confirmer que c'est bien un monsieur sur la fontaine 
Grâce à toi, j'vais pas m'faire baiser sur ce coup-là ! :style:


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Septembre 2012)

Comme dirait Brigitte : "Dura lex".


----------



## aCLR (29 Septembre 2012)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Comme dirait Brigitte : "Dura lex".



Ouais ! Mais avant qu'elle ait son look de libellule y'avait ça


[youtube]ypyxy1OWbwY[/youtube]​


----------



## Fìx (29 Septembre 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> Au début j'avais bien pensé au manneken-pis mais j'me rappelais plus si c'était un gars ou une fille !



Par pitié, ne nous raconte pas tes expériences avec ce que tu croyais être des femmes fontaines !!


----------



## Arlequin (29 Septembre 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> Je savais bien que c'était des conneries les questions à boodou ! Au début j'avais bien pensé au manneken-pis mais j'me rappelais plus si c'était un gars ou une fille ! Merci de confirmer que c'est bien un monsieur sur la fontaine
> Grâce à toi, j'vais pas m'faire baiser sur ce coup-là ! :style:



manneken pis est un garçon

jeanneke pis, à quelques rues de là, est de sexe féminin

un peu de culture, merde


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2012)

Faut pas oublier le mannenken pis de Colmar


----------



## Fìx (29 Septembre 2012)

Arlequin a dit:


> manneken pis et un garçon
> 
> jeanneke pis, à quelques rues de là, est de sexe féminin



D'un coup, on comprend tout de suite mieux le m&#339;urs si particuliers de ce beau pays.... :love:


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Septembre 2012)

Mais qu'y a t-il à l'intérieur ?

Bin y en a du monde !


----------



## Fìx (29 Septembre 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Mais qu'y a t-il à l'intérieur ?
> 
> Bin y en a du monde !



Oulà oui !  Comme ça, à vue d'oeil, j'dirai qu'on est chez zara white ?


----------



## Luc G (29 Septembre 2012)

Sur le coup, les belges sont un peu, comment dire, légers
Du côté de Lacaune au fin fond du Tarn


----------



## Arlequin (29 Septembre 2012)

Luc G a dit:


> Sur le coup, les belges sont un peu, comment dire, légers



légers ???

ah euh, non, pas du tout, ça pèse le bronze :rateau:

réalistes, par contre, là oui ! franchement, avoir une grosse bite ok, bon soit, admettons, mais se taper un moulin à poivre sur la tête, sans façon 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h49 ----------




Anonyme a dit:


> Faut pas oublier le mannenken pis de Colmar



pâle copie

et en plus y z'ont un nom de chaine de resto de merde 

pas de quoi se vanter


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2012)

Arlequin a dit:


> et en plus y z'ont un nom de chaine de resto de merde
> 
> pas de quoi se vanter



Qui à copié qui :hein:

La ville de Colmar en France 





> Colmar est une ancienne ville de la Décapole (*créée en 1354*), la ligue des dix villes libres alsaciennes faisant alors partie du Saint-Empire romain germanique3.


 ou la chaîne de resto de merde


----------



## JPTK (29 Septembre 2012)

patlek a dit:


> Je suis dans le sujet:



Celle-là, il fallait la faire


----------



## camisol (1 Octobre 2012)

C'est ici pour les bandes-annonces ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (1 Octobre 2012)

Rah pourquoi le remake? :'(


----------



## camisol (1 Octobre 2012)

Pour que t'ai le plaisir de te palucher l'original et de nous le montrer.
Sors-toi les doigts du fion et plus vite que ça, petit branleur.


----------



## Luc G (2 Octobre 2012)

Même Camisol qui revient du sombre royaume d'Hadès.
Comme quoi, il n'y a pas de mauvais sujet, de sujet de roman pas plus que de sujet de fil sur un forum 
Et en hommage au grand Jules, pourtant lui-même le chantre des mondes fermés, ce fil pourrait avoir comme sous-titre :
"Où l'on voit qu'un orifice n'est pas seulement un trou mais aussi une ouverture"


----------



## aCLR (2 Octobre 2012)

jugnin a dit:


> Dans portfolio, il y a déjà plein de photos de chattes arborant des postures normales ou décalées et ça ne semble déranger personne.



Une p'tite image pour illustrer le propos du jugnin !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Octobre 2012)

C'est du vent ce fil...et qui ne sent pas toujours très bon !


----------



## aCLR (2 Octobre 2012)

C'est l'heure de ton quatre heures mon bichon :love:


----------



## aCLR (3 Octobre 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Et fournir la vaseline.



Je m'élève en faux contre cette vanne éculée ! L'heure est au lubrifiant à base d'eau ! Et rien à voir avec les nouvelles normes concernant les COV ou autre HQE. La vaseline est primo fortement déconseillée  avec les préservatifs car elle rends le latex poreux et secundo ça évite une éjection inopinée de l'étron. Car toutes les ménagères savent combien les corps gras sont difficile à éliminer. Et a fortiori dans le rectum !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Octobre 2012)

Bon appétit bien sûr !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Octobre 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> bon appétit bien sûr !



Arfffffff !!!


----------



## Melounette (4 Octobre 2012)

WebOliver a dit:


> Mais ailleurs non...



Oh punaise je l'avais raté celui-là. Ca c'est du collector. J'adore la réaction du vieil Amok : "Vous vous foutez de la gueule du monde ?" bin oui évidemment, c'est pour ça qu'on est là. :love:
Moi je préférais les autoportraits à la chaussette. Même s'il y avait trucage. 

JPTK, c'est quand même le seul type que je connais sous toutes les coutures, sans jamais l'avoir rencontré, ni avoir fait quoi que ce soit avec lui. C'est pour les mecs hétéros de ce forum que ça ne doit pas être simple de connaitre aussi "intimement" un autre mec, y compris son trou du cul. Hein les gars ? Vous gérez ça comment ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Octobre 2012)

Perso je ne gère pas le trou du cul de mes amis !

chacun a le droit à son intimité :rose:


----------



## JPTK (4 Octobre 2012)

Melounette a dit:


> Oh punaise je l'avais raté celui-là. Ca c'est du collector.












Melounette a dit:


> JPTK, c'est quand même le seul type que je connais sous toutes les coutures, sans jamais l'avoir rencontré, ni avoir fait quoi que ce soit avec lui. C'est pour les mecs hétéros de ce forum que ça ne doit pas être simple de connaitre aussi "intimement" un autre mec, y compris son trou du cul. Hein les gars ? Vous gérez ça comment ?



J'ai rencontré personne de macg ! Autant mon autre forum j'en ai rencontré une petite dizaine, dont la moitié de pd !  J'adore élargir le cercle de mes amis 

Nous en Bourgogne, on pratique le zizi d'or, un classique, mais y a 2 semaines, ils ont fait le concours avec des mecs d'à côté qui louaient aussi des yourts et qui étaient à poil, là déjà c'est plus folklo. Moi j'ai jamais participé, je suis trop pudique dans le monde réel :rose:
Ou alors si, comme je le suggérerais, faudrait faire le même concours mais en érection car on connaît tous le coup des grandes au repos qui ne font que se durcir en érection ! :rateau:

Les trous de balles on les voit aussi souvent mais bon... en tout cas jamais dans l'intimité ouf :mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Octobre 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Nous en Bourgogne, on pratique le zizi d'or, un classique, mais y a 2 semaines, ils ont fait le concours avec des mecs d'à côté qui louaient aussi des yourts et qui étaient à poil, là déjà c'est plus folklo.



Parfois, je ne comprends pas tout ce que tu dis...


----------



## JPTK (4 Octobre 2012)

Bah ils ont fait le concours de celui qui avait la plus grande quoi 
Dans des yourts


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Octobre 2012)

T'as des potes sympa...


----------



## macinside (4 Octobre 2012)

sinon pour être dans le sujet, je rappel qu'il existe une méthode de toucher rectal pour vaincre le hoquet  (on rigole on rigole mais a 50 ans tout les mecs présent ici auront le droit a un toucher rectal)


----------



## patlek (4 Octobre 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Bah ils ont fait le concours de celui qui avait la plus grande quoi
> Dans des yourts



J' aurais gagné: La mienne elle tient pas dans un yourts (Ou alors dans une bouteille de yourts a boire, a la limite)

(Il est 17 heures, la journée commence a se faire longue, ceci explique celà))


----------



## JPTK (4 Octobre 2012)

macinside a dit:


> sinon pour être dans le sujet, je rappel qu'il existe une méthode de toucher rectal pour vaincre le hoquet



Oui mon grand-père me le faisait quand j'étais petit mais ça marchait pas bien


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Octobre 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Oui mon grand-père me le faisait quand j'étais petit mais ça marchait pas bien



Mais il essayait souvent ?


----------



## macinside (4 Octobre 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Oui mon grand-père me le faisait quand j'étais petit mais ça marchait pas bien


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Octobre 2012)

macinside a dit:


> un truc



Ah ouais, souvent alors... :rose:


----------



## macinside (4 Octobre 2012)

tu tombe bien, j'ai mes nouveaux pouvoirs a testé


----------



## JPTK (4 Octobre 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Mais il essayait souvent ?


----------



## tirhum (4 Octobre 2012)

macinside a dit:


> tu tombe bien, j'ai mes nouveaux pouvoirs a testé


Y'en a un que tu n'as toujours pas, en tout cas...


----------



## boodou (4 Octobre 2012)

macinside a dit:


> sinon pour être dans le sujet, je rappel qu'il existe une méthode de toucher rectal pour vaincre le hoquet  (on rigole on rigole mais a 50 ans tout les mecs présent ici auront le droit a un toucher rectal)



Ah tu les attends tes 50 ans mon salaud, hein !


----------



## gKatarn (4 Octobre 2012)

macinside a dit:


> mais a 50 ans tout les mecs présent ici auront le droit a un toucher rectal)



On t'a menti.


----------



## Romuald (4 Octobre 2012)

Je confirme :rose:


----------



## gKatarn (4 Octobre 2012)

Le smiley pourrait laisser croire que tu es déçu.


----------



## Romuald (4 Octobre 2012)

Nan, j'ai plus de 50 ans :bebe::style:


----------



## camisol (5 Octobre 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Bah ils ont fait le concours de celui qui avait la plus grande quoi
> Dans des *yourts*



Mon petit JiPéTéCa,

Ce mot, *Yourts*, que tu utilises par deux fois dans deux messages consécutifs dans ce fil, n'existe pas.
Il doit manquer une lettre.
Il se peut que tu parles de yourt*e*s. Mais je ne vois pas ce que cela aurait à faire avec un concours de bites en érection, sauf à appeler Yourtes des étuis péniens, ce qui pourrait concorder avec la réputation d'immodestie qui accompagne parfois les peuplades du Morvan.

Soit, et celà semble plus vraisemblable, tu parles de Y*a*ourt, ce mot d'origine turque que nombre de tes contemporains ont du mal à orthographier.
Il s'agit donc, si je comprends bien d'un concours de bites sales, en érection, afin que chacun puisse se rendre compte de la quantité de smegma présente autour du gland. Le smegma, jeune bourguignon, c'est le yaourt, le fromage, bref, cette sécrétion présente autour des n&#339;uds en manque d'hygiène, que tu ne confondras cependant pas avec les lésions sur la crête du gland provoquées par un phymosis.

Que voilà donc un jeu rural et rafraichissant ! 
Mais, on ne me l'ôtera pas de l'idée, un tantinet antisémite, tant il est difficile pour un circoncis, même peu porté sur l'hygiène intime, de parvenir à égaler le moindre jean-foutre auxerois au prépuce intégralement préservé.


----------



## Arlequin (5 Octobre 2012)

je relance 



petit_louis a dit:


> Bon appétit bien sûr !


----------



## macinside (5 Octobre 2012)

a force de parler de rectum j'ai des WC qui sont boucher, et c'est pas jolie jolie !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Octobre 2012)

macinside a dit:


> a force de parler de rectum j'ai des WC qui sont boucher, et c'est pas jolie jolie !


ah bah maintenant je te crois quand tu dis que tu as bien mangé !


----------



## macinside (5 Octobre 2012)

C'est peu être à cause des 2 burgers quick du midi


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Octobre 2012)

Gaffe à ta ligne !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Octobre 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Oui mon grand-père me le faisait quand j'étais petit mais ça marchait pas bien



Sans vouloir être rabat-joie, ni insistant, j'attire votre attention que le toucher rectal doit se faire *avec le doigt* (et uniquement avec le doigt !!!) pour être efficace !!!!!!!!!!
:love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Octobre 2012)

L'intelligence de la Main !
J'en déduis donc que le Toucher Rectal est une pratique Raffariniste !


----------



## DocEvil (5 Octobre 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Sans vouloir être rabat-joie, ni insistant, j'attire votre attention que le toucher rectal doit se faire *avec le doigt* (et uniquement avec le doigt !!!) pour être efficace !!!!!!!!!!
> :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Octobre 2012)

Quel FanBoy c'ui là !


----------



## aCLR (5 Octobre 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> L'intelligence de la Main !
> J'en déduis donc que le Toucher Rectal est une pratique Raffariniste !



Du coup ça me donne une idée pour le retour du minichat

*aCLR fout un paire de doigts dans le rectum de petit_louis*


----------



## DocEvil (5 Octobre 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> Quel FanBoy c'ui là !


Je te dirais bien de mettre ton cul devant l'écran pour que l'illusion soit parfaite, mais il est évident pour tous que tu n'écris déjà pas avec tes mains


----------



## aCLR (5 Octobre 2012)

Uniquement en cas de hoquet après le repas bien sûr :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h04 ----------

Y va arrêter de poster plus vite que l'éclair ce Doc !!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Octobre 2012)

Il est vrai...

Bien trop grasses en vérité...


----------



## aCLR (5 Octobre 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> Bien trop grasses en vérité...



Au contraire ! C'est parfait ! :love:


----------



## JPTK (5 Octobre 2012)

camisol a dit:


> Mais, on ne me l'ôtera pas de l'idée, un tantinet antisémite, tant il est difficile pour un circoncis, même peu porté sur l'hygiène intime, de parvenir à égaler le moindre jean-foutre auxerois au prépuce intégralement préservé.




Certes, j'ai appris ce mot il y a pas si longtemps et je le trouve également fort rafraichissant (smegma), moi ça me fait penser à Goldorak, me demandez pas pourquoi :rateau: Certainement parce que je fais partie de la génération casimir, bien que je m'en sois tenu à distance de ce mouvement moribond afin de préserver ma santé mental déjà fortement perturbée.

Il n'empêche que pour paraphraser un individu que j'ai croisé il y peu pendant les vendanges, fort sympathique et joueur de haut niveau dans le milieu footbalistique et qui n'était ni juif ni musulman : "j'ai compris l'intérêt d'être circoncis quand lors d'un plan à 3 avec une fille, elle s'est exprimée en disant que le jeune homme calotté avait la bite qui puait", argument largement suffisant pour lui pour justifier l'intérêt d'être circoncis. Cependant, avec un minimum d'hygiène et je je suis bien placé pour en parler, il est assez facile d'avoir une verge calottée qui sente également bon 



camisol a dit:


> Il se peut que tu parles de yourtes. Mais je ne vois pas ce que cela aurait à faire avec un concours de bites en érection, sauf à appeler Yourtes des étuis péniens, ce qui pourrait concorder avec la réputation d'immodestie qui accompagne parfois les peuplades du Morvan.



Effectivement c'était dans le Morvan :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Octobre 2012)

Merci JPTK pour ton témoignage !

nous allons reprendre après une pause musicale

Toute de suite le groupe de jeunes hippies La Horde et leur chant d'amour "Mets toi en Slip-Chaussettes !"

Et n'oublie de laisser ton message sur notre nouveau répondeur presque pas surtaxé !!!


----------



## 'chon (6 Octobre 2012)

Je participe présent

[YOUTUBE]bTEloh2UMQY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JPTK (6 Octobre 2012)

Ah ouai il était bon ce film, je l'avais vu sur canal+ à minuit y a bien 20 ans !


----------



## jpmiss (6 Octobre 2012)




----------



## JPTK (7 Octobre 2012)

Pourtant ça me rappelle une ex


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Octobre 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Pourtant ça me rappelle une ex



Elle avait des croutes sur le tour ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Octobre 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Elle avait des croutes sur le tour ?



JPTK était alors dans sa période post-puces ! (En référence à sa période prépuce)


----------



## Arlequin (8 Octobre 2012)

C'est dur de vieillir


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Octobre 2012)

Arlequin a dit:


> C'est dur de vieillir



 ... petit salopiot !!!! ...  ...:love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Octobre 2012)

Euh ! Amateurs de foot, si vous venez en Belgique, ne vous trompez pas de direction !!!!!!
C'est à gauche hein !!!!!:rateau:






:love:... C'est quand même surréaliste, la Belgique... :love:​


----------



## aCLR (17 Octobre 2012)

Y'a quand même des chelous sur les forums !
Tiens ici, par exemple, y'a des types qui causent de pénétration avec clé usb ou cd et d'infections éventuelles !?
C'est plus ce que c'était les sextoys de geeks !


----------



## Romuald (17 Octobre 2012)

C'est pas chelou, ils ont simplement peur du supplice de l'iphone. Du coup ils commencent petit format, histoire de se roder


----------



## Nephou (17 Octobre 2012)

Bon les incultes, le supplice de l&#8217;iPhone c&#8217;est pas ça&#8230;


----------



## bla (18 Octobre 2012)

Virtual PC


----------



## jpmiss (18 Octobre 2012)

laule


----------



## Romuald (18 Octobre 2012)

Nephou a dit:


> Bon les incultes, le supplice de liPhone cest pas ça


Il est permis de varier les plaisirs, nan ? :rateau:


bla a dit:


> Virtual PC


Gné ? 


jpmiss a dit:


> laule


Pas mieux.


----------



## patlek (18 Octobre 2012)

Bon, les p'tits joueurs:

Messieurs, mesdames: LE champion.

Celui qui va faire rever mesdames, mettre la honte aux messieurs.

L' inégalable!!!!


Masanodu


http://www.spi0n.com/masanobu-sato-champion-du-monde-de-masturbation/

... 10 heures... Un amateur pour relever le défi???


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Octobre 2012)

patlek a dit:


> Bon, les p'tits joueurs:
> 
> Messieurs, mesdames: LE champion.
> 
> ...



Ici on parle de trou de balle pas de teub ! 

Et pour citer jpmiss : "laule" itou.


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Octobre 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ici on parle de trou de balle



On me dit dans l'oreillette que Toxytruc a confondu avec un conduit auditif...


----------



## ergu (19 Octobre 2012)

Ceci n'est pas un rectum.

:!:​


----------



## jugnin (19 Octobre 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> On me dit dans l'oreillette que Toxytruc a confondu avec un conduit auditif...



Evidemment. Vu quil conduit au Transpole.


----------



## Vin©ent (27 Août 2013)

Alors, comment va votre rectum et vos autres parties du corps après cet été 2013 ?


----------



## gKatarn (27 Août 2013)

perso, j'ai pas mal au c.u.l


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Août 2013)

Je viens de recevoir mon avis d'imposition sur le revenu. J'ai très mal au cul.


----------



## gKatarn (27 Août 2013)

Oui. Sans doute. Toutefois, je te suggère d'aller expliquer ton cas dans le fil qui va bien au comptoir, sinon ça va encore mal se finir ici : on va t'expliquer que c'est pour le bien de la France si tu te fais mettre


----------



## WebOliver (27 Août 2013)

ça chie.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Août 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> Je viens de recevoir mon avis d'imposition sur le revenu. J'ai très mal au cul.



ah voilà...je savais bien que je devais pas quitter mon taff tout de suite !

merci iDuck


----------



## jpmiss (28 Août 2013)

Aujourd'hui j'ai fait pipi dans la nature mais j'avais pas vu qu'il y'avait des orties!
Du coup j'ai les boules rouges!

YOUPI!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Août 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> Aujourd'hui j'ai fait pipi dans la nature mais j'avais pas vu qu'il y'avait des orties!
> Du coup j'ai les boules rouges!
> 
> YOUPI!



Pourrais-tu faire un gif animé de ton aventure ?

Cdt,

Petit_louis


----------



## Madalvée (28 Août 2013)

petit_louis a dit:


> Pourrais-tu faire un gif animé de ton aventure ?
> 
> Cdt,
> 
> Petit_louis



Oui, sinon c'est un fil qui manque de fondement.


----------



## Luc G (28 Août 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> Aujourd'hui j'ai fait pipi dans la nature mais j'avais pas vu qu'il y'avait des orties!
> Du coup j'ai les boules rouges!
> 
> YOUPI!


Où le jpmiss se tasse avec l'âge, ou il pisse accroupi (ce qui est après tout la coutume dans plein d'endroits), ou il a trouvé un gisement de phosphate, ou il confond les orties avec les ronces et là je m'inquiète parce que, quand même il a des responsabilités, cet homme 

PS Et inutile de me faire croire qu'il y a une autre explication morphologique, faudrait le voir pour le croire


----------



## jpmiss (28 Août 2013)

Bah en fait j'ai fait caca aussi mais je voulais pas le dire :rose:


----------



## Luc G (29 Août 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bah en fait j'ai fait caca aussi mais je voulais pas le dire :rose:



Pourtant, dans ce fil


----------



## JPTK (29 Août 2013)

J'ai hésité à le poster dans autoportrait, mais depuis peu, ça me gratte, ça me brûle, dans mon fondement... ça fait tout comme des gonflitudes. C'est pas que j'irais pas voir mon médecin pour lui montrer mais ça me gêne :rose:
Je peux ? :rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Août 2013)

A force de te ballader le cul à l'air, t'as encore chopé un truc...:rateau:


----------



## Vin©ent (29 Août 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> J'ai hésité à le poster dans autoportrait, mais depuis peu, ça me gratte, ça me brûle, dans mon fondement... ça fait tout comme des gonflitudes. C'est pas que j'irais pas voir mon médecin pour lui montrer mais ça me gêne :rose:
> Je peux ? :rose:



Peut être un problème lié à la cigarette électronike ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Août 2013)

Vin©ent a dit:


> Peut être un problème lié à la cigarette électronike ?



 ... Tu crois qu'il "se la fourre" ????????? ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Août 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Tu crois qu'il "se la fourre" ????????? ...



Avec JPTK, il ne faut douter de rien


----------



## JPTK (29 Août 2013)

Ah merde, je suis découvert


----------



## Vin©ent (29 Août 2013)

Sinon, je m'étais laissé pousser la barbe cet été avec l'idée de continuer un moment... mais j'ai pas tenu, ça grattait trop au bout de 3 semaines... :rateau: 

En parlant de ça, quelqu'un aurait un conseil pour une tondeuse à barbe ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Août 2013)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Avec JPTK, il ne faut douter de rien


 Et depuis, il ne pète plus, il vapète !!!:rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h11 ----------




Vin©ent a dit:


> En parlant de ça, quelqu'un aurait un conseil pour une tondeuse à barbe ?



Oriente toi vers une tondeuse professionnelle vendue dans un magasin spécialisé et fuis absolument toutes les tondeuses que tu trouves dans des magasins d'électro-ménager.

Tu paieras bien entendu plus cher, mais tu es certain qu'elle te donnera entière satisfaction sur la durée.

Perso et depuis des années, j'ai une Panasonic professionnelle (type ER160) rechargeable sur son socle et munie de plusieurs accessoires de qualité pour les hauteurs de coupe.







ps : en plus elle vibre bien donc ça peut servir à un tas de choses, faut juste pas se tromper de côté !​


----------



## anntraxh (29 Août 2013)

j'en veux une 

:love:


oups  

(vous ne trouvez pas que ce bar manque de femmes ? )


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Août 2013)

anntraxh a dit:


> j'en veux une



:love: ... Quel plaisir de te lire à nouveau !!!!!! ...
Je te dirais bien d'emprunter la mienne, mais l'âge aidant, elle ne vibre plus comme au premier jour !

J'espère de tout coeur que tu ne fais pas que passer !!!!!:love:

Bisous !


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Août 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> :love: ... Quel plaisir de te lire à nouveau !!!!!! ...
> Je te dirais bien d'emprunter la mienne, mais l'âge aidant, elle ne vibre plus comme au premier jour !



Avec l'âge, Parkinson doit compenser la vibration défaillante...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Août 2013)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Avec l'âge, Parkinson doit compenser la vibration défaillante...


 ... Ouf ! pas de Parkinson à l'horizon pour moi (du moins pour l'instant !):rateau:

Mais j'ai un bon truc pour compenser : un gros tapis bourré de fourmis rouges et je peux te dire que ça dégage sec !:love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h41 ----------




Luc G a dit:


> Où le jpmiss se tasse avec l'âge, ou il pisse accroupi



Imagine que par hasard, il soit tombé sur sonnyboy en vadrouille .... ouïeee !!!!!!!


----------



## Arlequin (29 Août 2013)

bonsoir ! 

tu viens pour le bizutage ? 

tu tombes bien


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Août 2013)

freako404 a dit:


> Bonsoir les z'amis.
> 
> _suite de caractères unicode foireux fatale à la combinaisons webkit + coretext_



Euh ! Bonsoir à toi aussi et sois le bienvenu dans ce thread dont nous avons tous un peu honte !

Nos spécialistes en rectums sont donc à ton entière disposition pour discuter plus avant de tes éventuels problèmes ... ou solutions d'ailleurs !

C'est gratuit, ça ne mange pas de pain et en plus ça nous fait bien rigoler !:love:

ps : pour une fois que nous avons un courageux qui s'aventure ici, il ne faut pas le lâcher !:rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Août 2013)

freako404 a dit:


> Bah, pour dire vrai, je suis un gros troll qui vient vous prévenir d'une news terrible pour vous, honteux utilisateurs de produits Apple.
> 
> https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6293824
> 
> ...



Bof tu sais, ici on s'en fiche un peu ... on a d'autres chats et surtout chattes à fouetter que de parler technique.

Je te conseillerais plutôt de poster dans les parties techniques du forum et dans tous les threads y relatifs ... je suis certain que tu seras de retour ici assez vite pour te faire soigner le rectum en question...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h43 ----------

Euh jp ! Tu peux préparer le pal et la pommade ???
En même temps, prépare une boîte de suppositoires - tu sais, les rouges bien piquants qu'entre nous on appelle les suppos de Satan !!!!!:love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h52 ----------

Si tu ne trouves pas les suppos rouges, regarde derrière les verts (ceux avec les barbelés qui sont réservés aux modos)


----------



## Vin©ent (30 Août 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ...Euh jp ! Tu peux préparer le pal et la pommade ???
> En même temps, prépare une boîte de suppositoires - tu sais, les rouges bien piquants qu'entre nous on appelle les suppos de Satan !!!!!:...



Bon, apparemment, plus de "suppo de satan" en stock... par contre, j'ai trouvé ça que JP a rapporté de son dernier voyage exotique... le cas semble sévère (non, pas JP, quoi que...) et sous réserve de confirmation par JP, je pense qu'on peut commencer le traitement par une 1ére introduction de 500 gr...  :rateau:


----------



## Penetrator (30 Août 2013)

Vin©ent a dit:


> Bon, apparemment, plus de "suppo de satan" en stock... par contre, j'ai trouvé ça que JP a rapporté de son dernier voyage exotique... le cas semble sévère (non, pas JP, quoi que...) et sous réserve de confirmation par JP, je pense qu'on peut commencer le traitement par une 1ére introduction de 500 gr...  :rateau:



quelle idée aussi de pisser sans voir où on pisse


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Août 2013)

Penetrator a dit:


> quelle idée aussi de pisser sans voir où on pisse


Toi à priori tu fais popo un peu partout ici...
Il ne te reste plus qu'à apprendre l'humour et ça sera bon.


----------



## aCLR (30 Août 2013)

Hin hin hin


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Septembre 2013)

Je pense que je vais cliquer sur le petit icône visant à alerter la modération. Le sujet me semble tendancieux.


----------

